# If......Mum is a ... And dad is a ......???



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Hello there. I am picking up my new pup on 16th of June. I found out a bit more of the parent and grandparents colours.. Bailey is an apricot colour at present, and is the darkest in his litter, with the lightest being cream/white


Bailey


Baileys litter mate male


Whole litter

Dad is a white, not ice white, miniature poodle



Mum is a white /apricot miniature poodle..on right here, with dad on left



And here with Bailey





I found out today that both Sires parents were light apricot and Dams mum was an apricot and dad was a brown parti. Now that I have found out that three grandparents were apricot, what are the chances that Bailey will remain apricot, or will he go cream anyway? Thanks and some more puppy pictures because I know you love them







Thanks in advance


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My guess would be that he will end up very like his Mum, with pale apricot ears, and be very pretty! But that is a guess - most poodles clear to a lighter shade than their puppy coat, if they clear at all, but there are some that darken. I am remembering my mothers white poodle back in the 1960s, who was probably cream or pale apricot rather than ice white, and had apricot pups that cleared to near white.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just wanted to say - no idea, but he's going to be scrumptious!!!


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

I think he will be scrumptious too. His parents have papers but are not KC, and neither will he be, unless it find out KC would accept a registration.....anyone know if this is a possibility. He is just going to be my baby, loves to pieces, spoiled rotten and have lots of cuddles. I know he wouldn't be a show dog or anything like that, not that I would have the first clue about show anyway, but I do think his Dad is absolutely stunning. I have read the breed standard many times, and I really don't understand the lingo. I have researched the colour genetics a bit and understand it a bit as I am a geneticist by qualification, but when taking all genes into account, C, E, B, V etc, I get a little overwhelmed. I know parti isn't supposed to show up unless both parents carry parti, but one of the pups looks like a parti possibility, group photo lighter puppy at the six o'clock position? Anyway, he's beautiful and I can't wait to have him. I shall research breeders etc for my next one.....could anyone take a look at Argentcymru standard poodles and let me know what you think as these are near to me, and maybe one day I will try to own a standard, but I have never had a larger dog, so it's a idea in progress. Thanks for the answers x


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Oooo how exciting, a new puppy! You mention they have papers but are not KC registered. On Ember's KC registration is where the sire and dam DNA results are. Do they have papers showing PRA clear on the parents?


----------



## Connerz82 (Apr 22, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Just wanted to say - no idea, but he's going to be scrumptious!!!


I agree he is a cutie!


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I was in touch with Argentcymru poodles a few months ago. I had been searching up relatives of my parti girl, and they had shown up in the search - someone over there had imported one of my girl's brothers, and Argentcymru had one of his offspring. I was so taken with the beautiful photography on that site - stunning. We had some correspondence, and it came up that she is comfortable breeding her males with others' bitches to create 'oodles. She seems to do all the necessary testing, and she was quite nice to deal with, although I think I offended her with my stand on oodles - I tried not to be too blunt with my opinion, but may have failed : ) She seems to have nice big poodles, which I like.


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Yes she does have nice big poodles. As for Doodles, each to his own. As long as the dogs are healthy and tested clear I see no problem. They would cross breed in the wild, it's only us humans that developed these pure breed dogs. I think there are a lot of people who disagree with designer puppies, but isn't that how most breeds were developed to start with, I mean a poodle is a water spaniel is t it? And a bishon is a poodle water spaniel cross, seriously, if some breeders don't experiment we won't have new designer puppies and breeds in the future. Don't know if designer dogs are KC register able, at the moment, maybe poodles took a while to be recognised by the KEnnel clubs all those years ago.... As long as healthy beautiful dogs are produced I see no problem. 
Her dogs are simply stunning, I am in love with a Sassy and Daisy and she is totally devoted to them, they are her children, as it should be. Gorgeous


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Newmum said:


> Oooo how exciting, a new puppy! You mention they have papers but are not KC registered. On Ember's KC registration is where the sire and dam DNA results are. Do they have papers showing PRA clear on the parents?


I haven't had the chance to look at the papers yet, I know the Sire and Dam pedigree names and the Sire breeder name is on the paperwork. May get in contact with her and see if I can teach the breeders for further information...maybe KC can trace this info for me, for a price of course


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

The Doodle thing has been/will be argued at length on this forum under many different threads. I don't have a problem with it generally, if it's done well by people who have a clue. My flyball instructor has 14 dogs, all of them border collie/whippet crosses. They are being bred for a specific purpose, all health testing done, by reputable breeders for a specific sport. This makes sense to me. However, I have run into so many -oodle breeders who don't know what health testing even is, are making outlandish promises for first gen puppies (ie. non-shedding), are misrepresenting their intentions to the breeders they purchased the puppies from, and are generally just jumping into a fad to make a buck. This I do not respect.


----------

